# Nighty Night Tea -- Safe for BF?



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

DS (now a toddler) has been up so much at night and I realize that the best strategy for me is being as relaxed and sleepy as possible myself. Chamomile tea by itself just isn't strong enough for me. Has anyone tried Traditional Medicinals Nighty Night Tea? Is it safe while breastfeeding? It's a mix of passionflower, chamomile, catnip, hop, with a bit of spearmint, lemon verbena, tilia estrella, lemon peel and lemongrass leaf. Thanks!


----------

